
The Mistrust of Science - ot
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-mistrust-of-science?linkId=25842098
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11882229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11882229)

